# when is the best time to move to australia



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

I am a new migrant to Australia. Need to move by august 2013. 
I wanted to know when is the best time to move to australia, so that I can find a job asap. 
I am into software testing and my husband is into Manufacturing firm... 
Could anyone help me please?


----------



## Irene Kotov (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi there! 

The job market is starting to quieten down as we're approaching Christmas.. and it will continue to be quite slow throughout January. February/March is when things will pick up again, so I would say that these are the best times to be actively looking for a job.

Having said that, all companies are different and have varying requirements, so I would start looking online on Australian job boards now... you may find that the companies that you'd be targeting may be looking.

I'd even recommend building relationships with several key recruiters before Feb/March, so that you hit the ground running once you land in Australia!

All the best in your job search 
Irene


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

Irene Kotov said:


> Hi there!
> 
> The job market is starting to quieten down as we're approaching Christmas.. and it will continue to be quite slow throughout January. February/March is when things will pick up again, so I would say that these are the best times to be actively looking for a job.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. Finally, we have booked tickets for March 17. As you said, I shall try and look out for jobs soon and try to contact the recruiters.

Regards,
Shravs


----------



## Irene Kotov (Oct 23, 2012)

shravshetty said:


> Thank you for your reply. Finally, we have booked tickets for March 17. As you said, I shall try and look out for jobs soon and try to contact the recruiters.
> 
> Regards,
> Shravs


Not a problem 

Awesome. Yes, definitely ensure that you already have recruiters ready and waiting for you when you land in Australia. That process in itself, can take a very long time (the getting your resume noticed part).. so allow adequate time for it!

Irene


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Irene Kotov said:


> Not a problem
> 
> Awesome. Yes, definitely ensure that you already have recruiters ready and waiting for you when you land in Australia. That process in itself, can take a very long time (the getting your resume noticed part).. so allow adequate time for it!
> 
> Irene



Hey,

I recently got my grant too and am considering visiting Syd / Mel mid 2013 to get a feel of the local job market and take it forward from there.

Agree that it makes sense to do the ground work well in advance but am unsure on the possible channels to tap to get this rolling... Any tips / suggestions please ?


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi andiamo,

I guess seek.com.au or career.com.au, should help you do the ground work. Please check and let me know.


----------



## Gracelu (Dec 25, 2012)

I cannot help much on the timing but Cheers and have a great life in Australia!


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

shravshetty said:


> Hi andiamo,
> 
> I guess seek.com.au or career.com.au, should help you do the ground work. Please check and let me know.



Hi Shrav,

Agree that Seek is the defacto place to look around for job postings. But I was wondering if there was a better way to contact consultants / employers by other means and develop contacts for prospective positions sitting in India.

How are you going about it ?


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Hi Shrav,
> 
> Agree that Seek is the defacto place to look around for job postings. But I was wondering if there was a better way to contact consultants / employers by other means and develop contacts for prospective positions sitting in India.
> 
> How are you going about it ?


Hi andiamo,

Right. Even I had this issue. So finally, I have been just applying for jobs and given a phone number to contact. So if I get a call on that number, then, I give a call back and inquire about the opening. I guess you can do the same.

Have you booked your flights? Are you moving for good? Or you going back to india?


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

shravshetty said:


> Hi andiamo,
> 
> Right. Even I had this issue. So finally, I have been just applying for jobs and given a phone number to contact. So if I get a call on that number, then, I give a call back and inquire about the opening. I guess you can do the same.
> 
> Have you booked your flights? Are you moving for good? Or you going back to india?


Hi - the phone number you mentioned , is that an Australian number or a number of your home country?


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Hi - the phone number you mentioned , is that an Australian number or a number of your home country?


Its a Skype online number. U can use Skype Online number like regular aus phone number. so tht the recruiters can call u on their regular rates....


----------



## Devendran (Nov 24, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Hi Shrav,
> 
> Agree that Seek is the defacto place to look around for job postings. But I was wondering if there was a better way to contact consultants / employers by other means and develop contacts for prospective positions sitting in India.
> 
> How are you going about it ?


How about LinkedIn? Would following company's help put our profile in their radar?


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes. Ofcourse. I think even LinkedIn helps. I think mostly all the company look for ur linkedin profile, wen u send ur resume to them.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

shravshetty said:


> Hi andiamo,
> 
> Right. Even I had this issue. So finally, I have been just applying for jobs and given a phone number to contact. So if I get a call on that number, then, I give a call back and inquire about the opening. I guess you can do the same.
> 
> Have you booked your flights? Are you moving for good? Or you going back to india?


Hi,

Sorry for responding late. 

Well, not booked my tickets. Not sure if I would relocating for a longer time, have a 2 year time frame in mind. All depends on how things work out


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for responding late.
> 
> Well, not booked my tickets. Not sure if I would relocating for a longer time, have a 2 year time frame in mind. All depends on how things work out


Hmmm... Why do u wanna move just for 2 years? ... Wat would you gain in such short span of time? Wat abt your famly then?


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all, 

I and my husband have moved finally to melbourne last week. And job hunt is going on in full zoom. I have given 2 interviews already and trying to get some more. My husband is trying to do some odd job temporarily to just get some cash in hand, until one of us start working fulltime...
Hope something clicks sooon and we hit the ground running asap....

Will update once we are up with something!


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

shravshetty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my husband have moved finally to melbourne last week. And job hunt is going on in full zoom. I have given 2 interviews already and trying to get some more. My husband is trying to do some odd job temporarily to just get some cash in hand, until one of us start working fulltime...
> Hope something clicks sooon and we hit the ground running asap....
> ...


That's good news Shrav. I am considering an offer from Melbourne and plan to move there from Sydney in the first week of April. What have you guys done for accommodation. Have you rented ? Which suburb?


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> That's good news Shrav. I am considering an offer from Melbourne and plan to move there from Sydney in the first week of April. What have you guys done for accommodation. Have you rented ? Which suburb?


Oh! Thats great kanmaj....how long is it since you are in australia? Which profession are you into? Congrats on your job! :clap2:

We stay with our family fren and family in south east suburb..Endeavour hills... We havent rented as yet....Waiting to find a job(atleast one of us) and then shift....

Let me know if you know anyone in IT....or some consultancy that recruits for IT jobs....


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

shravshetty said:


> Oh! Thats great kanmaj....how long is it since you are in australia? Which profession are you into? Congrats on your job! :clap2:
> 
> We stay with our family fren and family in south east suburb..Endeavour hills... We havent rented as yet....Waiting to find a job(atleast one of us) and then shift....
> 
> Let me know if you know anyone in IT....or some consultancy that recruits for IT jobs....


Hi, yes I am into IT as well. I have been here for about 4 weeks. I was lucky to get a job within 2 weeks. Most of the recruiters I have come to know are Sydney based.
The Melbourne opportunity came up based on my applications from India and it clicked. 
The best way to connect with recruiters is to respond to relevant job opportunities with a cover letter and then calling them up to follow up. 
Recruiters might want to meet you first before working on your profile. Sometimes they themselves take technical tests before recommending your profile to clients (happened to me).
My advice is don't chase them or cold call them.


----------

